# Charity Golf Day



## stevewilko (Jan 12, 2010)

Hi all,

I am new to forum.
I am organising a  Charity AM/AM Golf Day at Worksop Golf Club
Friday June 11th 2010.
Great hole in one prizes (car, holiday etc)
Also Auction after presentation to include
Olly Wilsons Valhalla Ryder Cup shirt signed
Rio Ferdinands 08 signed shirt
A day at the races by helicoptor for two
+ other sporting memorabilia.
ALL proceeds go to charity as its for a close family friends son.
For further details please contact me


----------



## brendy (Jan 12, 2010)

Why have a car etc for a prize, surely the proceeds from selling that and auction the holiday off would be better?
People will still play charridy events as long as its for a good cause regardless of prizes.


----------



## pokerjoke (Jan 12, 2010)

Good luck for your charity day hope you raise lots of money,however brendy has a point about the big prizes even though i understand you have to get a hole in one for the car.If you can get someone to give you a car for a hole in one maybe an auction for the car would be better.Cant make the day due to another comp but good luck again


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 12, 2010)

Good luck with the day. However several points. 

1) You're more likely to get an interest by coming on here and joining in and getting yourself known rather than starting out with a direct approach

2) People will respond if they know the charity they are supporting and can go online and verify and read about it for themselves

3) People in general (not necessarily GM forummers) are becoming increasingly sceptical about the validity of signed memorabilia. As someone who's done several its important to be able to definitely verify the signature is genuine.

Otherwise I hope you'll stick around. Get involved and others will become more interested. Place a one-off post and you'll be yesterdays news in no time


----------



## madandra (Jan 12, 2010)

Brendy, they wont actually have a car but they will have taken insurance incase someone does bag it all the have to do is cover the policy.


----------



## stevewilko (Jan 13, 2010)

Hi All,

Thank you for your comments and i take on board with regard my first post being an add!!!
But you have to start somewere and i am struggling to get the word out apart from my local courses and posters in local villages.
First the hole in one car and prizes are insured by the sponsor (garage)
The info on the day can be found on the Cystic Fibrosis Trust web site go on whats on and news letter the info should be on there.
The prizes for Auction can all be verified.
I used to go to school with Olly Wilsons brother and their family home is approx 400yds from me.
The shirt is actualy the one Olly worn at Valhalla.
The Rio Shirt has been donated by Cystic Fibrosis as they are official charity partners of Man U.
I play at Lincoln Golf Club (Torksey) and play of 13.6
I enjoy playing all courses, love playing in Opens and am seriously looking at trying to get my handicap down to single figures this year!!!!!!!!!!!!!
I would like to finish by saying a huge thank you to Worksop GC for giving me the day FOC.
Thank you for your comments and any advice will be welcome.


----------



## richart (Jan 13, 2010)

Good luck with the day.

Anyone arranging a bona fide charity day needs good support,and not sure why so called forum etiquette should get in the way.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 13, 2010)

Nothing to do with eitiquette but getting yourself known on the main forum is likely to encourage a better response as is knowing the charity in question. Its actually a really needed cause so fair play.

As a thought, have you tried getting word out via your club. Maybe they can put something on their website. Other than that try some of the local papers and regional golfing papaers (Tee Times and Fairway to Green for this area - not sure what you'd have). They are the ones you can normally get free from the clubhouse. They are always lookin for a story. Other than that I guess the best way might be to Facebook it


----------



## stevewilko (Jan 13, 2010)

Thanks for advice, will look at mags etc.


----------



## viscount17 (Jan 13, 2010)

does your club use howdidido? isn't there a forum there, or possibly the site itself may allow you to advertise.


----------



## stevewilko (Jan 13, 2010)

Tried to contact editor of hdid no luck.


----------



## Screwback (Jan 13, 2010)

Good luck with the day!!!

But if you have a Car/ Holiday as a prize for a hole in 1 is it no an infringement of you amateur status as the value of the priz exceeds 500 pounds???


----------



## brendy (Jan 13, 2010)

Just a thought, but do you need a handicap to score a hole in one? if not then game on I say.


----------



## stevewilko (Jan 13, 2010)

Yes you are right with regard prize money. 
So you have to purchase a raffle ticket and then it becomes a game of chance.
Same as fun fares throw 6 x 6s, 
Alton Towers hole in one etc etc.


----------



## SammmeBee (Jan 13, 2010)

Yes you are right with regard prize money. 
So you have to purchase a raffle ticket and then it becomes a game of chance.
Same as fun fares throw 6 x 6s, 
Alton Towers hole in one etc etc.
		
Click to expand...

So it's just a raffle that anyone can enter?  Surely you would be better just giving the car to the charity or the money if you had to buy said car?


----------



## stevewilko (Jan 13, 2010)

You insure against someone winning ie getting an hole in one. 
If someone does do the feat we all strive to achieve then they will win said car, this is sponsored by a garage who then claim from the insurance company.
Only the golfers entered in the competition are eglible to enter.
The insurance company take into account how many players, at what playing level players will be, which hole, and how many hole in ones have been made before.
You can play for Â£1 million pounds but the premiums go up the more value the prize.
Each hole has to have independent witnesses to verify winning.
Hope this clears things up.
Its designed to encourage everyone to have ago and thus raise more money for the charity which is what this is all about.


----------



## SammmeBee (Jan 13, 2010)

You insure against someone winning ie getting an hole in one. 
If someone does do the feat we all strive to achieve then they will win said car, this is sponsored by a garage who then claim from the insurance company.
Only the golfers entered in the competition are eglible to enter.
The insurance company take into account how many players, at what playing level players will be, which hole, and how many hole in ones have been made before.
You can play for Â£1 million pounds but the premiums go up the more value the prize.
Each hole has to have independent witnesses to verify winning.
Hope this clears things up.
Its designed to encourage everyone to have ago and thus raise more money for the charity which is what this is all about. 

Click to expand...

I think this still breaches the rules on amateur status though....


----------



## stevewilko (Jan 13, 2010)

I have played in numerous charity days and they all do it.
its a game of chance that you are paying to enter.
Has i have already said its about making money for the charity and having FUN !
Thank you for your post


----------



## SammmeBee (Jan 13, 2010)

I have played in numerous charity days and they all do it.
its a game of chance that you are paying to enter.
Has i have already said its about making money for the charity and having FUN !
Thank you for your post
		
Click to expand...

Whilst not wishing to blow this out of proportion, for the record, you should be aware of this:
R&A Hole in One Guidance 

I am not disputing you have competed in these in past but I am not sure 'they all do it'.  I know of many clubs, including one of the most prestigious clubs in the country, who do not allow such competitions for this very reason....


----------



## stevewilko (Jan 13, 2010)

Many thanks for the guidance, as i said all charity events i have been to offer such prizes.
This is being held seperatley from the competition and thus open to none golfers alike.
I take on board your kind advice and thank you for the heads up.


----------



## Golfman (Feb 23, 2010)

I organised a charity day for MacMillan and we had both a raffle and an auction. It was well supported and we made over Â£4K on the day. That was charging only Â£30 per head. 

People seemed quite happy to try to get nearer the pin than the pro. A few did but most said to keep the cash for the charity and just had bragging rights for the day.

I did look at the possibility of having a car as a hole in one prize but the premium would have meant a lot of the money people had to support the day would have gone to the insurance company instead of the charity.


----------



## davidthegolfer (Apr 23, 2010)

Hi Steve,
I used to play with (and was coached by) Carl Ledbury in Belgium when I lived there. His Father often nipped over for a game. I will send you a donation and a generous starter bid for Rio's shirt (I might get lucky), even though I can't make it up North.
Good luck with the day.
David


----------



## JustOne (Apr 24, 2010)

I have played in numerous charity days and they all do it.
its a game of chance that you are paying to enter.
Has i have already said its about making money for the charity and having FUN !
Thank you for your post
		
Click to expand...

Whilst not wishing to blow this out of proportion, for the record, you should be aware of this:
R&A Hole in One Guidance 

I am not disputing you have competed in these in past but I am not sure 'they all do it'.  I know of many clubs, including one of the most prestigious clubs in the country, who do not allow such competitions for this very reason....
		
Click to expand...

Pretty cool that actually.... not only do you win the car but you also forfeit your amateur status... becoming Pro I assume? Which then means you can have a knock in all the pro events as you're now playing off scratch 

Mess with the best as you nobble one off the first...


----------

